# NEWBIE Question On Edge Joinig and Glue up(bar top)!!!



## juanation (Jan 17, 2010)

hey guys!! im starting out a new project. This is a Bar-liquor cabinet. As shown on the pictures. My question is, what is the best method for board glue up for the bar top.???? I'm using 1 inch * 5 inch * 6 feet boards of manchiche...similar to purple heart..(5 boards actually) i will glue up this boards and then cross cutting them, because the top is a folding top...as shown in the pictures.

i don't have any fancy clamps..i only got pipe clamps different lengths.

does any one has photos on how to demostrate your Technique...please need help...sorry for my bad english!!! 


here are some pics of the bar a want to replicate!!

cheers mates!!!


----------



## wseand40 (Jan 24, 2010)

You have to make sure all you boards are square and best if the same thickness. I don not have any picks but i do have a web page you can look at. http://www.canadianhomeworkshop.com/index.php?ci_id=2659&la_id=1. I would glue 2 pieces together and than glue the remaining 3 pieces together. When those have dried for 24 hours glue the two pieces together. A six foot length will probably take about 7 clamps to hold it together properly while gluing. You can try and cross cut to length prior to gluing it it might be a bit easier to handle. Check out that web page and do a few trial runs if you have some scrap wood. Good Luck....


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

You want to glue it all together at the same time. You will get a better result. You want to joint the edges before you try to glue them or you will have gaps in the glue joints. make sure that the end grain is running opposite of each board, so the first board the rings are up and the next the rings are down. Doing it this way will make the glue-up more stable. For the 7' glue-up you will want 4 or 5 clamps under the piece and at least 3 on the top to keep everything flat. I don't have any photos to post. Hope this helps.
David


----------



## juanation (Jan 17, 2010)

ok!!ill give it a try!!!thanx guys!!!!!you are awesome!!!


----------



## JEC559 (Jul 1, 2009)

I did something similar with a dining table using 2" wide pieces. I cross cut after I was done to make a table with a leaf. I would glue a couple boards at a time and then piece them together in thirds to make the final assembly. After I cross cut I squared the cut up with a router.


----------

